# Atlas V42???



## grenadeinspector (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first post outside of my introduction, and is the result of seaching and not finding anything, although i may have messed up in searching....

I have bee looking around for an altlas 618 or craftsman 101 and found someone selling a "V42" I can't find much info on this, can anyone shed some light on it for me? This would be my first metal lathe.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 2, 2013)

I believe the V42 is a 10" lathe, a bit bigger than the 618.

Parts manual can be found here:
 http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/51/3395.pdf


----------



## wwunder (Oct 2, 2013)

The V. Is for the vertical countershaft and it has a 42" bed. I suspect that it will have about 24" between the centers.

That lathe appears to have babbitt bearings as opposed to the newer ones with Timken roller bearings.

I have a TV-36 and am happy with it.


----------



## grenadeinspector (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the responses folks, this really is a friendly forum. Can the bearings be converted to rollers if there is even much point in that? Any idea what a fair price would be if that sort of question is okay here.

I may have to go take a look at the one.


----------



## wwunder (Oct 2, 2013)

It's tough to predict a value since the prices vary a lot in different locations.  The seemingly universal truth is that tooling and accessories make up a huge portion of the value. 

You need to check that all the change gears are there or else you will be missing some of the thread pitches and feeds.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aforsman (Oct 2, 2013)

> Can the bearings be converted to rollers if there is even much point in that?



I'm not an expert on this subject, so I would invite a second opinion on this. 1) I don't think there's any way to "convert" a babbit bearing headstock to roller bearings.  You would just have to replace the headstock/spindle with a roller bearing model.  2) I believe the main advantage of roller bearings vs. babbits is that you can run higher speeds for extended durations and the preload can be adjusted to compensate for wear.  From what I understand, babbit bearings have  a small stiffness advantage over rollers, which makes sense given that there is more contact area, but for most normal operations the difference would be negligible.  Since babbits can't be adjusted for wear, I would want to make sure they were in good shape before purchasing one with them.  Someone with more knowledge could probably give some tips on how to check them during a pre-purchase inspection.  By the way, are the pics you posted the one that is for sale?

Allen


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 2, 2013)

I hope I got this right.

Babbit bearings have no letter code
T=Timken
H=Horizontal Countershaft
V=Vertical Countershaft
Numbers = Lenght of bed, not the distance between centers. Remove 18" from the number for the approximate C-C distance.
Pierre

My old Atlas 10F24 that I had for 20 yrs, TV42.
Since sold it for a larger lathe.


----------



## grenadeinspector (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the continuedreplies, so now I gues thequestion is how do I tell the condition of the babit bearings?


----------



## wwunder (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I recall reading about a procedure where you clamp a bar in the chuck and using a dial indicator, you push on the bar and watch how much deflection occurs.


----------



## Privateer (Oct 4, 2013)

If your machine does have babbitt bearings, there is a small degree of adjustment possible if the shims are still in place. Bear in mind when removing them that the holes will no longer be round, though you could do some miner scraping to bring it back to round. Iirc the shims are .002 each, and laminated to each other, just peel off a layer and put them back in place.

Terry


----------

